# The great Lee Pearson



## FairyLights (9 August 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...tinue-his-reign-over-equestrian-at-Games.html

It was great to see you outside the Co-Op t'other day. Best Wishes I hope you get Gold Gold Gold. 
Go Lee!


----------

